# HD Antenna



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Are hd antenna's worth the extra money? Current camper is 2010 model and tv reception is fair considering purchasing a HD antenna but have heard different reports of no being much different.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing. I'm sure they work very well. Now that they have come down in price, I'm going to giver it a go this summer. That's assuming summer shows up this year! Brrrr!


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

They will definitely improve your digital signal especially if your existing antenna is a standard one. Here is a link to the model we have on our unit. We get very good reception in the workable fringe areas and a few stations in the real out there locations. Where your TT is parked (in a big valley or hole) can really affect your reception. This unit also has a led signal strength meter that helps you track onto the best signal. :thumbup1:


----------



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry, forgot the link. JACK Digital HDTV Antenna System - White - King Controls OA8200 - Over-the-Air Antennas - Camping World


----------

